# is this bocote?



## LSCG (Jan 2, 2016)

i was given some of this by a friend in exchange for some grip work. he had it for years and couldn't quite remember what it was. after working with it i thought it might be Bocote but thought i'd ask here to be sure.

http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/IMG_2889_zpszf2gexgn.jpg

http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/IMG_2890_zpswa1g9ugz.jpg


here's what the finished grips looked like.


http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/1989286_orig_zpsle5qxspd.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 2, 2016)

Do not know but sure look nice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 2, 2016)

Awesome grips. Not an expert, but looks like Bocote. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jan 2, 2016)

Definitely looks like it to me. I would say 100 percent yes

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 2, 2016)

Bocote gets my vote... and so do those grips

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes, it is bocote.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LSCG (Jan 3, 2016)

thanks y'all!


----------



## Shannon T (Jan 12, 2016)

Your wood is bocote. The top photo shows a piece that has aged and is somewhat oxidized. I've attached a photo of a bocote shave set below.

When sourcing bocote wood, I look for wandering, swirly grain with as many 'grain eyes' as possible. I also prefer bocote with very yellow inter-annular ring wood. The greater the difference between yellow and black, the more dramatic the resulting pieces.


----------

